# when do bass start spawning, ya think?



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

im really looking forward to some bedfishing this year, when do you think the bass are gonna start spawning this year?


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

HA! Some have already spawned and others will be spawning soon with the not so cold winter is my bet. However, when spring is on the horizon, look for water temps between 60 and 65 degrees. It will probably come earlier than usual this year depending on how the next few weeks play out. I will be fishing for spawners in late feb through march.


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

when do you think i could start succesfully bedfishing this year


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

There is no exact date. You just have to put in some time. When the water starts to warm up a little they should start spawning. Like bagwell said, with the mild winter we've had it should be a little earlier this year than last year.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

depending on the body of water. some have already started. some are getting into pre-spawn and the others will start in Feb.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

mastercaster1997 said:


> when do you think i could start succesfully bedfishing this year


If the weather doesn't get too cold again, I will start fishing for spawners the first weekend in Feb. It sucks not having a definite beginning and end to seasons here in the south. I can make fishing difficult, especially when you are targeting a specific habit, like spawn or pre-spawn. However, the flip side is that those periods can tend to mesh together meaning you can catch pre, post and spawning fish all around the same time.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i caught a 6lber last night on a buzzbait. she was in a pre-spawn area and she was full of eggs....like i said some are already in pre spawn...and that one little guy is still sitting in the same spot for about 2 weeks so he is ready to spawn lol


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

jesse1378 said:


> depending on the body of water


x2, just gotta keep an eye on the water wherever you plan on fishing. My father in law checks his local lake 1-2 times a week usually starting around early-mid February.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Watch for water temps. bass tend to start making the beds when water in the bedding area gets to mid 50s, and start the actual spawn part when it gets in the 60-65º range around the bed.

One main thing to watch for is how you measure the temperatures since sometimes the fishfinder may be reading 65º but remember that is at the sensor close to the surface. It may be 65 towards the top but still 45º 4-6 feet down in the bedding areas. Get a wired thermometer with around a 10ft cord, use masking tape or something to mark it every 1 or 2 feet, then drop it down to some specific areas that you think fish may normally be close to and get the various depth temps.

Rainfall up north can have colder water flow down the streams and creeks and cool the water down at the depths but the sun warms up the top so you can have quite a temp difference.

This is all for normal florida and florida/northern hybrid largemouth bass. It is different for stripers, hybrids, sunshine, white and peacock.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

The cold weather is coming. April...

NJD


----------

